# Affairs of the family........



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

are taken care of in an appropriate and timely manner, when the insitigator has been identified. 

I just received confirmation from one of the crew that the action requested has been initiated. 

The contract # is 
0307 1790 0004 4809 0864
:hn


Don TripleF


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like serious business!

GO Get 'Im!:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

To late for a sit down........been busy getting a place ready......

POP.....


Big Russ Robusto
The Family


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


>


That's Awesome!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea WTF TripleF is balthering about?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL. I thought is was just me.



massphatness said:


> Does anyone have any idea WTF TripleF is balthering about?


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm clueless, but then that's pretty much normal.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Does anyone have any idea WTF TripleF is balthering about?


Scott is a hitman for "the family". He received a contract from "the family" to take care of an instigator. He is now fulfilling the contract. I am the master of the obvious! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Scott is a hitman for "the family". He received a contract from "the family" to take care of an instigator. He is now fulfilling the contract. I am the master of the obvious! :ss


You are the Master of the obvious George.

Maybe Vin and Al should get some coaching and instruction from you before it's too late.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone made an offer and he couldn't refuse!!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

rck70 said:


> To late for a sit down........been busy getting a place ready......
> 
> POP.....
> 
> ...


It seems people need a refresher in the lingo of THE FAMILY! For those who don't remember a *Sit-down:* a meeting with the Family administration to settle disputes.

You must also remember that once the contract has been signed the target is SOL.

Consigliore CBI_2 :gn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Does anyone have any idea WTF TripleF is balthering about?


Yeah really


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Yeah really


Ok, for those who need clarification, there are members of my family (rck70, CBI_2) on this fabulous board as well.

Now, with that in mind I made mention of my bro in-laws 100 post and first set of nanners:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162756

We (me, rck70, CBI_2) noticed there were a couple of replies in the above mentioned post that we felt needed attention.

So, saying it in simple, non-mob, terms we as a family are going to bomb one of those who posted in that topic.

capisce? :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Egads, a three headed fish!!!
This should be fun. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Ok, for those who need clarification, there are members of my family (rck70, CBI_2) on this fabulous board as well.
> 
> Now, with that in mind I made mention of my bro in-laws 100 post and first set of nanners:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162756
> ...


So you're gonna' bomb Icehog3? Good friggin' luck there pal. Nice knowin' ya'. Have them send your ashes up to my herf & BBQ -- we'll spread 'em around the yard. Maybe Shilala can make some sort of uber-functional urn cum ashtray. You know, mix your ashes with the herf ashes. :mn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> So you're gonna' bomb Icehog3? Good friggin' luck there pal. Nice knowin' ya'. Have them send your ashes up to my herf & BBQ -- we'll spread 'em around the yard. Maybe Shilala can make some sort of uber-functional urn cum ashtray. You know, mix your ashes with the herf ashes. :mn


:r:r:r:r:r:r

Here we go again.......... :chk

You know you two can go to California now and TCB!:r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> So you're gonna' bomb Icehog3? Good friggin' luck there pal. Nice knowin' ya'. Have them send your ashes up to my herf & BBQ -- we'll spread 'em around the yard. Maybe Shilala can make some sort of uber-functional urn cum ashtray. You know, mix your ashes with the herf ashes. :mn


*What kind of ashtray?! Hey Vin y'know I may have to change my mind about making it to your herf....*:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

My money says Kyle is a walking dead man.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

:tpd:



And thats all I got to say.........







Shawn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no comment


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya know, it's like the joke you have to explain, it's just not as funny.

As for the whole mob/family tie in. I've seen you guys and I sure as hell don't wanna sleep with the Fishes! :tu

Al



TripleF said:


> You are the Master of the obvious George.
> 
> Maybe Vin and Al should get some coaching and instruction from you before it's too late.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Hit has been executed as planned.

Nice job Robusto Russ :tu
We'll wait for a report from the victim if he survived.:hn


:ss
don TripleF


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just waiting to bury the evidence......


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to see the hit carried out by the Enforcer, Robusto Russ. You guys realize this may mean we have to _hit the mattresses. :gn:gn

Consigliore CBI_2
_


----------

